# Our eclectus parrot



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is Jammy, our eclectus


----------



## Titan (Feb 10, 2011)

*Another great Parrot*



Kat91 said:


> This is Jammy, our eclectus
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Jammy looks a super bird, I look after an eclectus male, very friendly I can trust him with all the children, really great
Titan


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

love it!

my friend has a female... i baby sit here from time to time...

eclectus are wonderful... his cockatoo is a diva but rose is a sweetheart... great birds eclectus are!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

He's fab!Where did you get hiom from as i've been looking for one for ages.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's rose... what a female looks like...

i'd take either a male or female... if i had that much money... wonderful things!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Titan said:


> Jammy looks a super bird, I look after an eclectus male, very friendly I can trust him with all the children, really great
> Titan


Jammy is full of character lol very sweet but temperamental also! :lol2:



white said:


> He's fab!Where did you get hiom from as i've been looking for one for ages.


My OH got him from a friend of his  I'll ask him, I *think* his friend breeds them, not sure.


HABU said:


> image
> 
> here's rose... what a female looks like...
> 
> i'd take either a male or female... if i had that much money... wonderful things!


Females are gorgeous! I can't pick between the two. Hopefully in the future we will be able to get him a female friend for company :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Kat91 said:


> Jammy is full of character lol very sweet but temperamental also! :lol2:
> 
> 
> My OH got him from a friend of his  I'll ask him, I *think* his friend breeds them, not sure.
> ...


 rose is so mellow... quiet too...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

my fave parrot - you lucky peoples, all ofs ya!


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

asolutely stunning birds!!! i have a soft spot for the males, i think personally they are just so gorgeous

love that too though!!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Hay, this is our female Eclectus parrot..Rio, she's 5months old!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

HABU said:


> rose is so mellow... quiet too...
> 
> 
> image


wow she's stunning!! :flrt:


burmman said:


> Hay, this is our female Eclectus parrot..Rio, she's 5months old!
> 
> image


another stunner! :flrt:

love that shade of blue they have...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the feathering of Eclectus, its sheen & texture ie amazing!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah it is, they have oil glands to keep there feathers in good condition and as a result of the oil glands they dont produce feather dust like other species do which is a plus for anyone with asthma or allergies :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I love the feathering of Eclectus, its sheen & texture ie amazing!


Me too...Jammy get REALLY bright when he's had a bath...his feathers are gorgeous.


----------

